# This Weekend's Cook



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Did a two day cook for folks at work again. Lot of happy employees here this morn'n. Did two butts, a brisket, three pastramis,six diller eggs, corn, a fattie and some chicken parts! Pic heavy warning!


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Amazing looking work! They are lucky to work with such a talented cook!


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Looks fantastic, but what are diller eggs?


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks great, bet they all enjoyed


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

The Maintenance Shoppe said:


> Looks fantastic, but what are diller eggs?


 
They are a cored jalapeno pepper, with two colored cheeses encased in sausage and cooked on a smoker.


----------



## Katartizo (Dec 10, 2013)

Are they hiring!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great as usual!!!


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank Y'all!!!!!!!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> They are a cored jalapeno pepper, with two colored cheeses encased in sausage and cooked on a smoker.


 You talking about link or pan sausage, if link how did you work it? :thumbsup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Breakfast pan sausage


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Man! Looks delicious and I'm sure tastes that way...


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks for the information, will have to try it, guess we could call it a long meat ball with a cored jalapeno pepper, with two colored cheeses encased in sausage :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THANKS


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

bobinbusan said:


> Thanks for the information, will have to try it, guess we could call it a long meat ball with a cored jalapeno pepper, with two colored cheeses encased in sausage :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> THANKS


That's ok, I will just call it a diller egg.:thumbup:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks, now I'm hungry.:thumbup:
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dang now I have to grill something . Good looking stuff !


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Best part of all those pics was that bucket full of burnt ends...MMmmmmmm, eedoggeee!!! Super job there PM!


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Paymaster said:


> They are a cored jalapeno pepper, with two colored cheeses encased in sausage and cooked on a smoker.


 Is the picture below some of your diller egg? :thumbsup:


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

bobinbusan said:


> Is the picture below some of your diller egg? :thumbsup:


Yes. Some of the yokes were runnin!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

It all looks great! What type of sauce did you use on that chicken? It looks tangy :yes:


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

What size of egg is that, Large or XL?

Food looks great.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Wow all I can say is EGGTASTIC!


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Was this a Fund Raiser for the Heart Assocation???.......................lol



Gotta try one of those "long meat ball with a cored jalapeno pepper, with two colored cheeses encased in sausage"
















Looks Good...


----------

